# Clear Fork River



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Heres a map I found on Clear Fork on Ohiodnr page:

http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/PDF/Clear Fork of Mohican map.pdf

And heres one for the Mad River:

http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/PDF/Mad River fishing map.pdf


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/watercraft/boat/rivers/mohican2.html

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/watercraft/boat/rivers/mad.html


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

good sites also does anyone know how the clear fork river is or have a site that can be checked before the trip it's some drive for me to get ther thanks big_fish :B


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ranger Bob's site may be of some help http://www.bright.net/~bucher/

Flow rate http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=03133500&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010


----------

